# Darke County Ohio Fairgrounds 2005 schedule



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the 2005 schedule for Darke County Ohio Fairgrounds:

http://www.darkecountyfair.com/schedule2005.htm


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm about 25 miles from the dark county fairgrounds Joe. I haven't missed maybe 2 fairs there in over 30 years. It is one of the largest county fairs in the country. When Dad was alive we used to go to some of the old Steam Engine/Thrashers shows every year. Thanks for the link. Anybody even reasonably close ought to check it out.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the input Durwood. I was begining to think no one was reading these. From the schedule, the Darke County fairgrounds is pretty busy during the summer with several interesting events.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Thanks for the input Durwood. I was begining to think no one was reading these. From the schedule, the Darke County fairgrounds is pretty busy during the summer with several interesting events. *


Joe,

We'll be driving about 160 miles to get to the Farm Power of the Past show, and plan to spend several days. I'll be instantly recognizable... I'll be driving the original tricycle Cub with double seating. 


Too bad the steam guys are having a tantrum and holding a competing show just a few miles away on the same weekend. It was at this show that we saw the Christian brothers debut their 110 Case about 25 years ago on the power eater.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey George , are you gonna be wearing your Kerry for 2004 shirt so i'll recognize you if i make there? The schedule Joe posted is for 2005. What weekend are you gonna be there for this year George?... I might just try to make it up there to meet you. Yes Joe , they have a lot happening up at the Darke County fairgrounds all summer.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Hey George , are you gonna be wearing your Kerry for 2004 shirt so i'll recognize you if i make there? The schedule Joe posted is for 2005. What weekend are you gonna be there for this year George?... I might just try to make it up there to meet you. Yes Joe , they have a lot happening up at the Darke County fairgrounds all summer. *


We expect to go on Thursday and stay until Sunday, with a little time out to do genealogy research on the way. I have work to do on the motorhome before we can go, but maybe I'll get it done today. 

Nix on the Kerry shirt , but look in the camping area for a Pace Arrow motorhome and a Golden Retriever.... and maybe a campfire.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I had already posted the 2004 show:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3643

Since I got the job of moderating this section in early summer, it has been a mad race to get the shows posted in time. I've only recently started putting some of the 2005 stuff up so folks that are interested can plan ahead. I'll probably hit 2 or 3 more shows in PA this summer, and maybe catch something in Ohio, in late August when I go out to visit my dad and sister. They are in Trumbull County and I seem to remember there is a local fair there around labor day. Last year we went to a really nice car show, somewhere near Warren Ohio.


----------

